# Food prep



## Fsuphisig (Feb 7, 2014)

I need to start getting better at food prepping so i don't have to waste all day cooking and i can eat right when I need to. I tried looking up some videos on YouTube but its a bunch of dbags. Anyone know of a good read or video about food prepping for the week or a couple days. Im about to hit up Costco and i am trying to get much More serious about my diet


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 7, 2014)

Dedicate 2 days a week to cooking. I usually do Sundays and Wednesdays. Cook all my meat on those two days then throw in the fridge. Other than that I can't be of much help cus I've been able to eat pretty much shit and stay lean


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 7, 2014)

Same I cook enough meat for 4 days at a time. 
All over meals don't require more then a microwave or just mixing them together


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 7, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Dedicate 2 days a week to cooking. I usually do Sundays and Wednesdays. Cook all my meat on those two days then throw in the fridge. Other than that I can't be of much help cus I've been able to eat pretty much shit and stay lean



My plan exactly. Then you can portion on the fly before work in the morning, toss in a cooler or one of those cool food-cooler bags with the tupperware compartments and you're good to go.


----------



## Trauma RN (Feb 7, 2014)

I dont know about foor for 4 days...yikes, I would get worried about it. BUT I do cook for 2 days worth. I just get paranoid about the food going bad.....I cooked last nights food and have enoungh for today and tom lunch. I made 4 baked potatos, and a roasted chicken, steamed asparagus I find that the veggies get too mushy if I make too much and cant eat them within the next day


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 7, 2014)

I don't mind eating leftovers but I'm not cooking for 2-4days in advance. It loses it's appeal after the first day lol. I just cook when I need to eat.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 7, 2014)

I cook all my food for the work week on Sundays. I make dinner every night and make meals on the weekends.


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 7, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I cook all my food for the work week on Sundays. I make dinner every night and make meals on the weekends.



^^^ Same here.  I cook all my meals that I would take for lunch on Sundays.  Usually consists of slow cook 4-5lbs of chicken breast and then I shred it, put in indvidual baggies and freeze some.  I also make a huge crockpot of beef Chilli or some beef stew.  I only need my meals for work, then when I get home Mrs Alpha or I will cook dinner.  Its really not a hard concept, just need to do it.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 7, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> ^^^ Same here.  I cook all my meals that I would take for lunch on Sundays.  Usually consists of slow cook 4-5lbs of chicken breast and then I shred it, put in indvidual baggies and freeze some.  I also make a huge crockpot of beef Chilli or some beef stew.  I only need my meals for work, then when I get home Mrs Alpha or I will cook dinner.  Its really not a hard concept, just need to do it.



Yup same here. Grill or crockpot an ass load of chicken. Make rice or cook enough sweet potatoes for the week and broccoli or something. Then meal 2 I will ususally go with greek yogurt mixed with berries and almonds.

I eat a cup of oatmeal with 30g of whey mixed in when I wake up at 5:30. I have a sweet breakfast place near my work that makes me a 4 egg omelet with tomatoes and peppers on my way into work. I'll add a cup of home fries on training days. Eat my yogurt around 11:30-12, and my chicken meal at 3. BCAA's, creatine and glutamine before I train at 6. PWO shake after w/ 30g whey and 30g carbolyn or waixy maize w/ glutamine and creatine (5g creatine pre and post wo). Whatever meat and carbs we are having for dinner, and I have a 50g casein shake w/ a scoop of almond butter before bed.

That's a pretty typical day of eating for me off-cycle.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Feb 7, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Yup same here. Grill or crockpot an ass load of chicken. Make rice or cook enough sweet potatoes for the week and broccoli or something. Then meal 2 I will ususally go with greek yogurt mixed with berries and almonds.
> 
> I eat a cup of oatmeal with 30g of whey mixed in when I wake up at 5:30. I have a sweet breakfast place near my work that makes me a 4 egg omelet with tomatoes and peppers on my way into work. I'll add a cup of home fries on training days. Eat my yogurt around 11:30-12, and my chicken meal at 3. BCAA's, creatine and glutamine before I train at 6. PWO shake after w/ 30g whey and 30g carbolyn or waixy maize w/ glutamine and creatine (5g creatine pre and post wo). Whatever meat and carbs we are having for dinner, and I have a 50g casein shake w/ a scoop of almond butter before bed.
> 
> That's a pretty typical day of eating for me off-cycle.



Sounds good, im really looking for 50g protein for each meal so i can be around 250-300 each day, im trying to bulk as much as possible so been eating like its a job


----------



## jyoung8j (Feb 7, 2014)

I cook one day at a time.. sux but part of the game..


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 7, 2014)

jyoung8j said:


> I cook one day at a time.. sux but part of the game..



When I was young and single I cooked every night for the next day. I just have no time with kids and work these days, so I had to improvise, or I'd be eating McDonald's twice a day.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 7, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> When I was young and single I cooked every night for the next day. I just have no time with kids and work these days, so I had to improvise, or I'd be eating McDonald's twice a day.



Kids definitely eat up a lot of time it kudos to all the fathers and mothers in here getting shit done regardless of difficult circumstances. All you fukkers are an inspiration hahaha (I have no kids get for the record so I still have it easy lol).


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 7, 2014)

Trauma RN said:


> I dont know about foor for 4 days...yikes, I would get worried about it. BUT I do cook for 2 days worth. I just get paranoid about the food going bad.....I cooked last nights food and have enoungh for today and tom lunch. I made 4 baked potatos, and a roasted chicken, steamed asparagus I find that the veggies get too mushy if I make too much and cant eat them within the next day



My mini fridge has two settings frozen or not frozen haha so it keeps it fresh....drys it out though =\ 
Nothing sweet baby ray can't make taste good!


----------



## goodfella (Feb 7, 2014)

I use to do that who trend of cooking a weeks worth of food or 4-5 days worth. It sucked. Did it for a few months. Food was always very dry, bland, or soggy. It was stupid and a waste of food. More into left overs if theres any left, but that's usually not ever the case -_- Other than that, I'll use the stove n grill probably 3-4 times a day at least and now you all know half of my days schedule.


----------



## jyoung8j (Feb 7, 2014)

Well im not single and have 3 daughters... but my woman helps out with both.. whts ur excuse now..lol


----------



## Azog (Feb 7, 2014)

I cook as little as possible. Depends on what in my diet. If there is salmon and beef, those get cooked daily or every two days tops. If its all chicken breast and swai fillets, I cook once a week...tastes fine even 8 days later, but I drown my food in hot sauce at times. Carbs get cooked 1-2x a week tops. They keep fine, IMO.


----------



## goodfella (Feb 7, 2014)

Azog said:


> I cook as little as possible. Depends on what in my diet. If there is salmon and beef, those get cooked daily or every two days tops. If its all chicken breast and swai fillets, I cook once a week...tastes fine even 8 days later, but I drown my food in hot sauce at times. Carbs get cooked 1-2x a week tops. They keep fine, IMO.



see thats the secret i found out behind the whole cooking a chickens worth for a week, just gotta drown it in hot sauce. Helps with the dryness of the chicken. I was using frank's red hot wings sauce, buffalo style.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 7, 2014)

You can even buy those steam bags from ziploc I believe and cook frozen fish in them or veggies of your really in a hurry. Work pretty well. Never tried anything but fish but it says u can do a lot of shit.


----------



## goodfella (Feb 7, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> You can even buy those steam bags from ziploc I believe and cook frozen fish in them or veggies of your really in a hurry. Work pretty well. Never tried anything but fish but it says u can do a lot of shit.



hmm need to look into this


----------



## grind4it (Feb 7, 2014)

I cook one day a week and eat out of plastic containers. True, the food tastes like ass....I'm of the "you can't polish a turd" mind set. The food I eat tastes pretty bad fresh. This way it's done and I can't find an excuse not to eat correctly.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 7, 2014)

goodfella said:


> hmm need to look into this


They work good man. I always have a few of those microwavable uncle Bens rice on hand too so if I can always make a quick healthy meal from those two thing. I like swai fish the best. I'll throw the fish right in the freezer at work and then take out and steam it up on lunch. Try it


----------



## jyoung8j (Feb 7, 2014)

Azog wht sauces u use?? U allow to close to prep also..


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 8, 2014)

jyoung8j said:


> Well im not single and have 3 daughters... but my woman helps out with both.. whts ur excuse now..lol



I guess your woman helps more then mine


----------



## Fsuphisig (Feb 8, 2014)

It's all about the crystal hot sauce that stuff is like crack i put it on everything


----------

